# Here goes build #2



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Taking the advice of members of this forum concerning my board cut piney SS I designed a new build taking advantage of my bow and canoe building experience building up laminated bent elements.









New design showing bent elements.









Bending and laminating jig.









Finished bent element

Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I like the direction this is headed.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it already!!!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

It'll be nice to see the end result. I've been a fan of bent wood for years.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is awesome! Keep going I want to see more


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

You are going to have to walk us through the bending process more in depth please!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Looking great! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Please give us a detailed explanation of the building process photo by photo when done - this looks like it is going to be a masterpiece!!


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. I will continue to post photos of the build and then after it is finished I will go back and make a seperate post on just the wood bending and laminating process. Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

More progress on Build #2.









2 bent Elements joined to form forks.









Liners and gusset fitted ready to go.









Everything epoxied in place.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Another update to build #2. Gusset and fork tips epoxied .

Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I like your vision. I have a couple of ancient tennis racquets that I eye every time I go into the shop. They might just get introduced to my band saw after seeing this thread.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

chuckduster01 said:


> I like your vision. I have a couple of ancient tennis racquets that I eye every time I go into the shop. They might just get introduced to my band saw after seeing this thread.


LMFAO, my first slingshot was made out of a tennis racket my aunt gave me. She was a pro in her youth and kept trying to get me into it. I still remember her coming over the house when I was 13 and seeing me shooting a slingshot in the backyard, then freaking out as she recognized the handle. Best memory ever.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

attachment=86360:Build #2 003.JPG]









Another up date for Build #2. Basic shaping done, ready for final sanding and finishing.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's really cool!
I'm glued to this topic :cookie:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

well did you get it finished?hod did you get the oval shape in the handle it was straight it think you missed a few pics somewhere :blink:


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

bigron said:


> well did you get it finished?hod did you get the oval shape in the handle it was straight it think you missed a few pics somewhere :blink:


Sorry bigron, you're right, it was square with just the bent laminated elements. I then glued 2 rectangular walnut pieces on the sides and 2 rectangular tiger wood pieces on opposing faces. I get so wound up in doing projects I forget to take pictures. I then used rasps, files and sandpaper to form the hammer handle as the picture shows.

Yes, there is a time gap in the finishing. The reason is I use a hand rubbed linseed oil finish and it takes time to get just the right look. I do plan to have more pics tomorrow showing the final product and also some pics on the bending process.

Thanks for the intrest, regards, Piney Creek


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Piney Creek said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > well did you get it finished?hod did you get the oval shape in the handle it was straight it think you missed a few pics somewhere :blink:
> ...


you did a great job on the whole build you should be proud of your work i wish i could produce things of this caliber


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

That's shaping up nicely!


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Jig used to bend the laminated elements.









Unbent piece 1/8x1x10









Bent piece









Piece before bending









Soaking piece with water and wraping in paper towel









Piece in Microwave. 45 sec. resoak 45 sec. more









Piece much more pliable after steaming









Steamed piece wedged in jig to dry.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Bending Jig







Basic piece before steaming and bending







After steaming and bending







Before steaming very hard to bend







Soak with water and wrap with wet paper towel







Microwave 45 sec resoak microwave 45 sec more







Piece more flexible after steaming







Piece wedged in jig and drying after steaming


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing that. I'm going to have to give that a go!


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Last and final photos of Build #2


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

The end result is outstanding!!

Very nice!! Indeed!

Thanks for taking the time to take the step by step pics


----------

